# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Moet ik naar de Huisarts??

## MvdSar

Hallo,

Ik kamp al een tijdje met klachten..

Ik heb heel wat klachten, maar het is zo vaag allemaal dat ik niet weet of ik hiermee naar de dokter moet! Want snap er zelf niet zoveel meer van, en ik wil ook weer niet voor niks komen. Ben altijd bang dat ze mij vinden aanstellen bijv..

Ik ben al ongeveer 1,5 jaar geleden een keer bij de HA geweest met buikpijn klachten. Op 1 plek linksonder.
Toen is het even wat minder geweest. Nu begint het alleen terug te komen, en het breid zich nu ook uit. Zijn van die pijnlijke drukplekken. Gaat steeds meer opzij naar links in de zij.

Verder was ik laatst gaan Fitnessen, en had ik ineens een heel rare hartslag frequentie. Ik begon met 70. Binnen 2 minuten op 140, en toen steeg het tot 160. Toen ik nog een meting deed was het weer in 1 x onder de 70. En daarna meteen 197.. En die loopband is gewoon goed in orde. Ze zijn net nieuw, dus kan niet kapot zijn. 
Ik had wel al eerder wat rare pijnscheuten rond midden van borst. Bij borstbeen. Dat waren echt van die steken. Maar dit is al een stuk minder, dus nooit mee naar de Huisarts gegaan.
Ik heb de laatste tijd wel steeds vaker dat ik duizelig ben, en duizelingen heb. Soms heb ik echt het gevoel dat ik om val. Dat is echt al ruim 2 maanden..

Daarnaast heb ik ook last van een steeds veranderde ontlastingspatroon. Vroeger had ik echt gewoon 2 x in de week. Toen is het in 1 dag omgeslagen naar elke dag van de week. En dan soms ook nog 2 x per dag. 
En nu is het weer in 1 x omgeslagen naar 2 x en dan met moeite.. 

En als laatste ben ik al heel lang snel moe en benauwd.. Ook zo'n 3 maanden ondertussen.
Dus zoals je kunt zien heb ik hel wat.. Maar ik weet niet wat ik dr zelf van moet denken, dus wat zal de dokter dan denken ?  :Wink: 

Hopelijk kan iemand mij helpen, of heeft iemand hetzelfde! 

Groetjes,
Michelle

----------


## MvdSar

Ohja, ik ben trouwens 18 jaaar

----------


## witkop

Ik zou toch maar even langs de huisarts gaan

----------


## mantelzorg

Het lijkt of je last van hartritmestoornissen hebt. Advies van mij: ga ermee naar je huisarts. Je bent jong maar komen er in jouw familie hartproblemen voor?

Groetjes.

----------


## MvdSar

Ja mijn moeder volgens mij.. Zal trouwens best wel kunnen dan. Want heb ook met fietsen, traplopen. Eigenlijk met alles wel.

----------


## mantelzorg

Slikt jouw moeder daar bètablokkers voor? Maandag maar een afspraak maken. Zeker ook vanwege de duizeligheid en vermoeidheid. Kan door een verstoord hartritme veroorzaakt worden. 

Sterkte.

----------


## MvdSar

nee voor zover ik weet niet. Bedankt!

----------


## hansvanos

Hoi Michelle,

Ik schreef je dit al eerder:
Met dit soort klachten is het vaak goed om toch eerst even naar de huisarts te gaan om te laten controleren of je hart "technisch" in orde is.
Blijkt er fysiek niets aan de hand, dan kan het heel goed zijn, dat je last hebt van stress. In dat laatste geval kun je technieken aanleren, om beter met de druk om te leren gaan. Ik train regelmatig mensen die dezelfde klachten ervaren als jij en die er na mijn training vanaf zijn. Kijk maar eens bij ervaringen van de deelnemers
Maar eerst naar de dokter!
Sterkte en wanneer de dokter zegt, dat je lichamelijk niets mankeert, mag je gerust een keertje langs komen om te zien wat mijn training inhoudt. http://www.ontspanningstraining.nl/t...ie-inhoud.html
Groetjes,
Hans

----------


## Adike

Na bezoek aan de huisarts ben je welkom in mijn natuurgeneeskundige praktijk. Maar eerst inderdaad je laten onderzoeken en je niet laten afschepen bij de huisarts.

----------


## Flogiston

Voor de zoveelste keer reclame aan het maken voor jezelf, Adike?

Bij deze draad heeft dat niet zoveel zin. Vraagsteller heeft hier twee jaar geleden voor het laatst iets geschreven. Acht maanden later kwam daar nog één enkele reactie op van hansvanos, maar dat is intussen ook alweer meer dan een jaar geleden.

Jouw zelfreclame staat nu dus in een behoorlijk oude draad.

Mij lijkt het beter zulke verlaten draden te laten doen wat ze al zo lang deden: rusten. Misbruik ze niet als middel om jezelf te promoten.

----------

